# My Project Elgin Robin



## eisopt (Mar 17, 2015)

My Elgin Robin...I think it is a 1938. Tank is original......Very cool bike. Still needs some parts...fenders are Skylark..headlight cover is original
Thanks,Dave


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Move that speedo to the fork. It takes away from the cool tomahawk stem. Otherwise an awesome bike


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 17, 2015)

glad those fenders worked out. whats the plans on the paint? are you going to patina match the fenders to the frame and tanks color?

Bike looks great!

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is a '38. Looks like a chainguard, pedals, and a little paint and call it a day. V/r Shawn


----------



## eisopt (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not sure yet....the fenders are my all time favorite...Thanks....have a chain guard coming from another Caber...


----------



## eisopt (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions.....Not in a big hurry to restore


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 17, 2015)

Cool Project There!!!!
A Rider for Sure!!

Good Luck!


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow. So far so good. Turned out real nice. 
Wish mine were as nice as yours!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2015)

Love those zeppelin tanks. Great bike man. Rob.


----------



## T.C. (Mar 17, 2015)

thats a kool bike!


----------



## contraptionist (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, do you know where I can get an elgin robin tank made of fiberglass?, it doesn`t have to be in good shape, thank you.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 6, 2017)

I think the stem in incorrect (I would gladly buy it from you if you decide to sell it, my bike needs it).


----------



## Scribble (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful bike


----------

